# Tell Me About Tybee



## saltfisher1 (Feb 15, 2008)

I am planning a trip to Tybee this March and need to know where the fishable spots are. I would like to try some surf and jetty fishing and maybe a little backwater fishing. I do not use boats so take that into consideration. What can I expect to catch at that time of the year in the Tybee area?

I have seen pictures in various places on the internet that say "stay off jetty:danger"...Whats that all about? Are they fishable or not?


----------



## deano (Jul 30, 2007)

*tybee*

if it was me i would fish the pier there is a lot caught off there reds sharks trout blues whighting rays and more are caught off there great fishing in the spring and summer to


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

There are no fish at Tybee. Oh yeah the beer is warm and the girls look like men. I wouldn't go there at all.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Feb 15, 2008)

deano said:


> if it was me i would fish the pier there is a lot caught off there reds sharks trout blues whighting rays and more are caught off there great fishing in the spring and summer to



Sounds like a plan to me....So does that mean the jetties are not fishable or off limits to the public?


----------



## saltfisher1 (Feb 15, 2008)

emanuel said:


> There are no fish at Tybee. Oh yeah the beer is warm and the girls look like men. I wouldn't go there at all.



I'll bring my own beer and bring my owm women and as far as fishing goes I'll just try my luck... :fishing: :beer:


----------



## Brooksobx (Feb 10, 2008)

If you check with Ray at Tybee Island Bait & Tackle, he WILL put you on the fish if they are around. He's one of the good guy's and one Hell of a fisherman. Good Luck!!


----------



## saltfisher1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanx for the info.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

June and early July are my favorite times to fish there. Definitely talk to Ray, he's a good guy.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

there is some guy down there named clinder that knows a lot about a lot of fishing and if u can get him to pony up, u can get it all.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks guys...If i dont get up with some locals on info then I'll wing it up there...........I dont have alot of time anyway.........Just need to wet a hook....just trying to decide if i should go light or what.:fishing:


----------



## deano (Jul 30, 2007)

*wheres clinder*

where is clinder he must must be raising them fiddlers again. if u can chet to meet up with u down there he can help u a lot put it takes a beer or two to get him to tell some of his honey holes


----------



## Fishpimp76 (Sep 19, 2005)

*you are right saltfisher...*

there are some pretty huge signs forbidding fishing from the jetties. Lucky for you though they dont usually start strictly enforcing the rule until the beach season goes full swing in May. The water here will still be quite nippy in March..lots of oxygen in the water and the extra spring sunlight causes a lot of green algal growth..laymans terms: dem dern rocks gone be so darn slippry...but if you are still game to brave the cool water and slimy rocks...then you will also need fiddler crab...that early in the season...bait may have..but more than likely has not begun to really move...sheepshead will more than likely be the only fish out there...maybe a stray monster red playing around the rocks..but i wouldnt wait on him...keep in touch with pier and surf till then...also go back to some of the old posts from other springs...lots of good info there.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

tick.............tock...............................:--|


----------



## deano (Jul 30, 2007)

*clinder*

hey dude you are alive whats up havent seen u post in a while


----------



## deano (Jul 30, 2007)

*tybee*

me and ray will be down in may hope to see you and sammy on the pier


----------



## saltfisher1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks for the info...That area sounds alot like the areas that I'm used to fishing.


----------



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

Chet you missed the Sebastian inlet trip this past weekend.

Whats up give me a call bro.


----------

